# minced beef



## chum-chum (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone have a good receipt for the above item. Would like to recreate at home. tks dan


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

we use this one and its fairly easy..

http://www.recipezaar.com/297470


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *chum-chum (9/1/2008)*Anyone have a good receipt for the above item. Would like to recreate at home. tks dan


Are you referring to the ole...SOS?

If you find a recipe that you like, and the meat has been salted, you might want to soak it (for about a year) overnight as some brands that are salted come out.....:sick....Not a bad dish at all. The recipe in the above post calls for Curry, which I don't like, and coconut milk which would be ok, but I wouldn't open a can just for that.

*For non salted meat.*

<TABLE id=AutoNumber1 style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" borderColor=#111111 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="100%" background=Yellow-Bar.gif>*SHIT ON THE SHINGLE*</TD></TR><TR><TD width="100%">Printable Version</TD></TR><TR><TD width="100%">_4½ oz. dried beef
2 cups milk
2 tbs. butter
¼ cup flour
Salt and pepper
6 slices bread_ 

Melt butter in pan, add dried beef. Cook 2-3 minutes to brown. Add milk (reserve ¼ cup for later), salt & pepper. Bring to boil. Mix flour and remaining milk together. Slowly add to boiling mixture until it begins to thicken. Serve over toast.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Makes me wish I had some now. Hold the curry!


----------



## chum-chum (Oct 3, 2007)

tks for the replys. No not looking for the SOS chipped beef but rather the hamburger, tomato and onion etc . think it may on the other recipe provided.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

I know the one you are talking abouat and usually all I do is

brown 1 pack of ground beef

add 2 cut up onions and 1 clove Piece) of garlic and couple of tspoons of Worchestershire sauce

drain meat and add diced tomatoes (if you like it with a little heat use Rotel with green chilis

1/2 cup of catsup

salt and peper to taste

simmer for 5 minutes and spoon on the toast


----------



## ElJay (Oct 1, 2007)

> *bamasam (9/4/2008)*I know the one you are talking abouat and usually all I do is
> 
> brown 1 pack of ground beef
> 
> ...


My wife does one very similar to that but instead of using toast she then lines the bottom of an oven proof bowl with some made up instant mash taters, covers it with some of the cooked beef mixture, then some more taters, more meat mix, kind of like a lasagne. Covers the last layer of tater with some grated chedar cheese and throws it in the oven until it is brown on top. 

Pretty decent eating.


----------



## chum-chum (Oct 3, 2007)

tks everyone. Knew I could count on the forum for help. dan


----------



## greyoldchief (Oct 2, 2007)

Makes a lot but you could probably scale it down.

http://www.seabeecook.com/cookery/recipes/minceb1962.htm


----------



## smbasstn (Nov 30, 2007)

Navy recipe : Ground beef and tomatoes on toast from the Oriskany cook book

1 # ground beef, 1/4 tsp nutmeg

1 large onion , chopped,salt to taste

3 TBSP flour pepper to taste

1 (16 oz ) can diced tomatoes1/4 cup water

Braise beef and onions , add flour and brown. Put mixture in kettle pot. Add tomatoes, spices and water.

Simmer for 15 min. Serve on toast

Serve at breakfast: how many it serves depends on how hungry you are.


----------

